# Please post if you have received an offer from RMC.



## Goldy

And, did you accept?


----------



## DVessey

yes, i did recieve an offer and I did accept.

I leave for IAP July 4, going to RMC. My occupation is CELE(Air).

Did you get an offer? or are you just curious?


----------



## Groten

I got an offer for infantry I accepted.  

Hey DVessey was CELE your first choice?


----------



## DVessey

JonG said:
			
		

> I got an offer for infantry I accepted.
> 
> Hey DVessey was CELE your first choice?



No, CELE was my second choice (as was RMC). my first choice was AERE at civi U, but I'm quite happy with CELE at RMC.


----------



## cheehid

I recieved my acceptance in about a month ago, Land Element Signals Officer and entrance into first year Science and Engineering at RMC.


----------



## Nat. Cap. Girl

is that for this upcoming year?


----------



## cheehid

Yes, for this September.


----------



## Nat. Cap. Girl

i don't get how they do basic training for ppl going to rmc... i tried reading the overview of it on the recruiting site but couldn't make sense of it... it was complicated... i didn't understand the difference.  don't you only do part of it and then do the rest while you're at school? and what parts do you do in the summer, and what parts do you do during the school year.  and also... when in the summer is it? at the beginning or end?


----------



## Groten

You are right it is confusing but this year boot camp starts on June 27 and it goes on for 10 weeks or something like that this is called the Initial Assesment Period or IAP.   If you don't pass you go home.   After the IAP you get bussed to RMC in Kingston   to do the officer training where you learn how to not step on the grass and other cool stuff.   Anyways the main point is that boot camp starts June 27 and doesn't really end untill you do the obstacle course in October during ex-cadet weekend since you are not allowed to leave campus till then.   After that you are allowed to leave the college on special weekends.


----------



## gui.o

I got an offer about five weeks ago, all that's left to do is sign the papers I think. I  have prep year at St-Jean because I'm from Quebec. They offered me, my studies at RMC + Prep, in computer enginering ( mispelled?? ) and it's in Air Element GECOMM. ( I don't know all the millitary terms, sorry).


I just have a little question, my school grades have lowered a bit, could my acceptance fail because of this  ??


( Sorry if my english is not the best)

Edit:  Sorry haven't seen this topic was from June ""2004"""


----------



## kincanucks

_I just have a little question, my school grades have lowered a bit, could my acceptance fail because of this  ??_

Yes your offer can be in jeopardy if your marks have dropped below the minimum acceptable. Best thing for you do is take an updated transcript to the CFRC/D right away.  Bonne chance.


----------



## gui.o

Do you know the minimum? One thing that is sure my average should be higher then 80%, but it's in science that i have lowered.


----------



## kincanucks

gui.o said:
			
		

> Do you know the minimum? One thing that is sure my average should be higher then 80%, but it's in science that i have lowered.



Minimum is 70% so you should be fine.


----------



## alan_li_13

I was offered Armoured Officer for 5 years starting with St. Jean for something in Science/Engineering.


----------



## Basic Person

EME at RMC... I'm flying to Montreal on July 1st, but I thought IAP doesn't start until July 4th  ??? I guess more time to adjust to the time difference, etc.

I am thinking I saw some of you guys at the swearing in too.


----------



## FSGT Lampkin

Accepted my offer for RMC. Pilot and Computer Engineering as a degree...IAP on July 4th...swearing in tm in Kingston and then a lovely tour of the facility


----------



## gui.o

Well I just got my Math exam grade, wich I thought I'd failed, but I got 70%, and the class average was 57%...I just can't wait to see whats coming up for me in the next month'S 
There is something I don't understand, How come in civil at Quebec we would have to do 2 year of cegep, but for cmr its only 1 year of prep before going at University?


----------



## FredDaHead

gui.o said:
			
		

> There is something I don't understand, How come in civil at Quebec we would have to do 2 year of cegep, but for cmr its only 1 year of prep before going at University?



One more year of university, I'd say. Instead of the 5 years being 2 CEGEP - 3 University, it's 1 "CEGEP" - 4 University. You do introductory courses in your first year at RMC. It kind of sucks because there are several classes (like calculus) that I've done in CEGEP, that I have to take again at RMC. (Ok, so I sucked in them when I did them in CEGEP and it'll probably only help me to do them again, but that's beside the point.)


----------



## gui.o

ok, thank you for the information


----------



## spoon man

I recieved an offer for Infantry with engineering/science degree. I turned it down to go to University of Waterloo engineering and join the reserves.


----------



## bbbb

I can say that I recieved an offer and accepted, some three years ago now I think. Accept the offer when it comes, RMC is worth the trouble!


----------



## AmphibousAssult

Okay guys I'm starting to get a lil worried im still waiting to hear back about my application, I applied for Infantry Officer, mechanical Engineering, Reserves Entry Training Plan. Do RETP applications take longer or something?


----------



## kincanucks

Marksman said:
			
		

> Okay guys I'm starting to get a lil worried im still waiting to hear back about my application, I applied for Infantry Officer, mechanical Engineering, Reserves Entry Training Plan. Do RETP applications take longer or something?



Hold your shorts as offers are slowly coming out now.  IAP doesn't start for another two or three months so there is no hurry. ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax

Marksman said:
			
		

> Okay guys I'm starting to get a lil worried im still waiting to hear back about my application, I applied for Infantry Officer, mechanical Engineering, Reserves Entry Training Plan. Do RETP applications take longer or something?



I strongly discourage it!  Mech Eng and Infantry.  You won't have any break whatsoever in 365 days per year...   Mech Eng is A LOT OF WORK (hey, I'm doing it now at RMC).  Infantry?  Well everybody knows what the phase training looks like... Choose one or the other, not both if you want my opinion.  And not to mention that Mech Eng for infantry?  What a wasted degree...

Max


----------



## kincanucks

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I strongly discourage it!  Mech Eng and Infantry.  You won't have any break whatsoever in 365 days per year...   Mech Eng is A LOT OF WORK (hey, I'm doing it now at RMC).  Infantry?  Well everybody knows what the phase training looks like... Choose one or the other, not both if you want my opinion.  And not to mention that Mech Eng for infantry?  What a wasted degree...
> 
> Max



Well since he wants RETP it doesn't really matter does it?  It is not like he is going to have a career as an Infantry officer after graduation.


----------



## bbbb

INF is very different than engineering so you'll want to put that degree to use (however much you'll see as a CF engineer). You will have a CF career after graduation don't worry about not having a job after RMC.

CF engineers are lucky to get 2 or more engineer jobs in their careers. Most of the time you'll be doing desk/admin work similar to what the INF officers do once they advance in rank.

At Lt-Col pilots stop flying unless operations demand it.

Choose the MOC you want and try to match your degree to that MOC. In my opinion you should shoot for Air Force engineer, they have it easier than the army or navy guys.


----------



## SupersonicMax

bbbb said:
			
		

> INF is very different than engineering so you'll want to put that degree to use (however much you'll see as a CF engineer). You will have a CF career after graduation don't worry about not having a job after RMC.
> 
> CF engineers are lucky to get 2 or more engineer jobs in their careers. Most of the time you'll be doing desk/admin work similar to what the INF officers do once they advance in rank.
> 
> At Lt-Col pilots stop flying unless operations demand it.
> 
> Choose the MOC you want and try to match your degree to that MOC. In my opinion you should shoot for Air Force engineer, they have it easier than the army or navy guys.



bbbb, you should verify your sayings before you post them since a lot of them are filled with errors.   First, as a CF Engineer, you can have the opportunity to work on engineering projects a lot.  They sure aren,t field jobs but those jobs are the most engineering related.

Second, LCol Pilots still fly.  They usually are Squadron Commander.  Actualle, talking about that, when 433 Sqn deployed to Kosovo, its Sqn Commander dropped the first bombs of the campain.  Also, as a Wing Commander (Full Col) you still get to fly whenever you want (until you max out your hours for the year).  General level is when you are pulled from the flight line.

Max


----------



## SupersonicMax

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well since he wants RETP it doesn't really matter does it?  It is not like he is going to have a career as an Infantry officer after graduation.



4 years doing that still sucks I think.  I'm PLT and I'm doing mech eng (actually, I have a propulsion exam tomorrow, gotta start studying!) and right now, if you want my point of view, I'd rather be dead.  No time at all for anything, even 3 weeks from the end.  During the summers, I had the time to relax from harcore work and take care of myself then come back to school all fresh.  Doing that AND infantry would be a "I'm gonna go CRAZYYYY" soon case.  Phase training in the army is hard on the body and mental (at least, combat arms)  

If I was you?  Take Mech Eng and fly during the summer.   Let the infantry to the arts people.

Max


----------



## Strike

bbbb

Do you actually know any qualified "Air Force Engineers"?  I can only assume that you mean AEREs.  I would seriously doubt that they have it any easier than the Army or Navy guys.  My unit's SAMEO, D/SAMEO and SAMS regularly put in long hours, trying to keep things running.  When serviceability goes down they are the first that the CO will blame.

Now, if you mean Air MILE, most of their training is done with the Army to begin with, so one can also assume that they have it just as hard as the Army guys.

And to back up what Max said wrt pilots, you are full of it.  I have flown with my CO (a LCol) several times.  In fact I'm sure he gets up at least once a week.

Oh, and Max -- be happy you aren't Chem Eng.  If things are still being run the same way, most of them don't have any spares at RMC unless they are exempt French.  Of course, we did get out theses in before spring break.  There was one advantage at least.


----------



## Journeyman

Strike said:
			
		

> bbbb   Do you actually know ....





			
				SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> bbbb, you should verify your sayings before you post them since a lot of them are filled with errors.



bbbb......I cannot believe this is a coincidence. You *must* be consciously trolling from tread to thread, just to see how many people are going to spank you for BS'ing.

So I'll contribute another, on top of the comments your lack of knowledge earned yesterday....
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41354/post-357688.html#msg357688


			
				bbbb said:
			
		

> INF is very different than engineering so you'll want to put that degree to use


So why do we have a Tech Staff course? Who better to contribute technical expertise to vehicle acquisitions/modification than a PEng. Infanteer? Who might be better at writing/advising technical infantry doctrine, such as field fortifications, or explaining urban breaching ops? 

Thread after thread, you reaffirm the view that you don't have a clue what you're talking about in at least 90% of your postings. 

*PLEASE ......stay in your lane! *  
At a bare minium, never type the word "infantry" again. You're not qualified. You don't have the vaguest idea of the subject. You're not worthy. I'll let the other Branches fend for themselves.


----------



## 23007

bbbb said:
			
		

> I can say that I recieved an offer and accepted, some three years ago now I think. Accept the offer when it comes, RMC is worth the trouble!





			
				bbbb said:
			
		

> A lot of the people I know at RMC are there for the degree and expressed no intention of staying for a long-term career in the CF. It's that easy there.



1st Quote: RMC is challenging
2nd Quote: RMC is easy

Not only is he full of it, but he also contradicts his own statements! : I guess thats what happens when you post 120 times within a week and a half. You forget some things ??? ???


----------



## Strike

> 2nd Quote: RMC is easy



He's an artsman.  What do you expect?   ;D


----------



## Big Foot

Oh come now Strike, having so many spares is taxing! I often find myself wondering what to do in my spare time  Seriously though, if you strive to do a good job, like you should, RMC is not easy. It might be easy if all you care about is academics, but in truth, I find the hardest part to be the balancing of the four pillars, putting effort into all four aspects but ensuring success in each.


----------



## AmphibousAssult

RETP: Because I've found a reserve infantry unit that I like and am currently a member of (NCM), and would like to continue working with them, (thus infantry offcier)
Mechanical Engineering: Because I want a degree thats worth more then the paper its printed on.
Besides all RETP candidates are permitted to go reg force at any point during their RMCC career


----------



## Strike

Marksman,

Good choice.  As RETP, the money you make over the summer does a lot to cover costs of tuition and such.  Not too sure about overal costs though.  However, the RMC Club does offer loans, and very attractive ones at that.


----------



## Scott

bbbb, PM inbound.


----------



## scoutfinch

Strike said:
			
		

> He's an artsman.  What do you expect?   ;D



Careful now...  While ANYONE can get a BA, it is not easy to EXCEL at a BA (am I sounding defensive yet?)   ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

bbbb said:
			
		

> I can say that I recieved an offer and accepted, some three years ago now I think. Accept the offer when it comes, RMC is worth the trouble!



Why then are all your posts from Carlton University??   Hmmm.....


----------



## Strike

That's nothing.  He's a history major and thought that one of the French islands off the Canadian coast was Martinique.


----------



## Scott

Martinique is a nice beach in Nova Scotia though.  8)


----------



## joshi

around what time do people usually start getting offers if one had applied to an institution such as RMC?
thnkx


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Well if you typed out your application with the same disregard that you typed that post, my guess would be never.....

How about trying that again?


----------



## joshi

there was no disregard intended sir
if disregard was percieved then i apologize
i was jus trying to find out an approx. date at which people might find acceptance offers and did not refer to myself 
thnkx


----------



## Fishbone Jones

joshi said:
			
		

> there was no disregard intended sir
> if disregard was percieved then i apologize
> i was jus trying to find out an approx. date at which people might find acceptance offers and did not refer to myself
> thnkx



You may not get an answer. Most here, especially the ones that have an interest in answering your question, won't finish reading it until it's grammatically correct. That includes the use of capitals, proper spelling, etc. Trust me, if your planning on going the officer route, or excelling past the Corporal stage as an NCO, brush up on your writing habit fast. This is a good place to start.


----------



## Kid_X

Hi, I've applied to RMC (through ROTP) this year hoping to get myself a degree in Mechanical Engineering and go on to be a pilot.  I've done all the basic application testing thus far, such as Aptitude, Medical (Aircrew Medical), Fitness and Interview.  I still have the Aircrew Selection to do throughout April, does anyone know if RMC would give me an offer or tell me I've been accepted for an alternate career choice if I fail the Aircrew Selection process?  Also, to be a contender, or have a chance at getting into RMC, besides personal life experiences (volunteer hours, sports, leadership skills, academics), do your results in the testing make a big difference in your chances of getting in (results on Aptitude test, results on fitness test and answers during interview)?


----------



## kincanucks

_does anyone know if RMC would give me an offer or tell me I've been accepted for an alternate career choice if I fail the Aircrew Selection process?_ Only if you have a another choice besides Pilot.

_do your results in the testing make a big difference in your chances of getting in (results on Aptitude test, results on fitness test and answers during interview)?_ CFAT scores, Academic results and interview are all scored and do have a bearing on whether you are selected or not.


----------



## Kid_X

Ok, thanks, yes, I forgot to mention I had chosen 6 carreer options, but they seem to only mention 2 for my application (I guess they don't really need people for the other positions at the moment) and my academics are average, although this current semester is suffering a little, will they revoke an offer (that they have already given) if your final marks in required classes are too low?


----------



## kincanucks

_will they revoke an offer (that they have already given) if your final marks in required classes are too low?_

They certainly will.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Hi Kid_X.  First, I'd like to tell you about Aircrew Selection.

Aircrew Selection is a for the CF to judge of your learning capabilities.  Aircrew Selection is a little simulator in which you do 4 sessions if I remember correctly (4 years ago...)  The computer tells you what to do and you have to do it.  What they ask you to do is straight and level flight, turns, climbing/diving turns and small procedures.  The last session is a combination of all you learned.  The pass ratio is about 20-50% (on my serial, 2/10 passed for pilot and 9/10 passed for Air Nav).  Aside from the Pilot Selection, there is also the Air Nav selection ,which is a written exam.  A lot of questions (Maths, spacial orientation, chart reading, etc) for little time.  

After Aircrew, there is the medical, in Toronto but that shoudn't be a worry if you're in good shape.  If you go to RMC, after the 1st or 2nd year, you should be slotted to go on Primary Flight Training, in Portage La Prairie, Manitoba (a hour west of Winnipeg).  This is still a selection course and it also evaluates your learning abilities more than you flying skills.  Usually, a few fails that phase. (6/24 on my course).  The biggest problem on that course I think is the "summer break" attitude.  People are going in Portage after a year in school and think PFT is easy an is a joke.  Most of these guys fail...  Yes, Portage is fun but you have to work on your primary goal first, becoming a pilot.  

For the recruiting standards...  Seriously, if you're not a potatoe couch, doing no sport, and nothing outside school, and you have good marks (70+) you should make the cut.  I know people that had a 65% average in school that are in my program.  But I have to admit that most of the people in my class had 85+ averages in school.  The other people (those who had lower averages) failed Mech Eng (usually, the average drops 15-20% here)  I think the interview is a big part of the selection.  This is YOUR chance of telling them WHY they should take you.  Take advantage of it!

As for the revoking of the offer, well from what I understood during my enrolment process, if you have a conditional offer and pass school, you should be able to accept it.  Mine was conditional to the success of my studies.

If you have any other questions, just let me know eighter here or by Private Message.

Max


----------



## Thirstyson

Got accepted for physics (masters), start in Sept.  >


----------



## Hopkins

Heard from my Father (Cpt(N)) that they are sitting down on the 24thAPR and says those applying from BC will hear within the first week of May if this helps at all.


----------



## Zee

Accepted today. Infantry Officer. Military and Strategic Studies. IAP begins July 3rd.


----------



## choi

Got the call today. Engineers for MOC and Engineering for degree program.  ;D


----------



## joshi

If one was enrolled at RMC in the science program and wanted to switch to the arts, how much leeway would one get? I am not sure exactly what degree I want as it is inconsequential , however, i would like to know which one would get you farther in the civi world.
I know theres no straight answer to this one, but anything will help. 
Thanks.


----------



## FredDaHead

joshi said:
			
		

> If one was enrolled at RMC in the science program and wanted to switch to the arts, how much leeway would one get? I am not sure exactly what degree I want as it is inconsequential , however, i would like to know which one would get you farther in the civi world.
> I know theres no straight answer to this one, but anything will help.
> Thanks.



That's a dangerous line of thinking.

First, engineers will tell you that an engineering degree is the _only_ degree that will let you go anywhere in the civvie world, so don't listen to them.

Now, I think the question you have to ask is: "which degree would let me do a job I'd be interested in doing in the civvie world?" As anyone will tell you, the degree you take in university shouldn't be something you do because maybe you'll get a specific job. It should be something you enjoy and are interested in fully. Don't go for your second choice because there's a possibility you'd make more money.

So the answer to your question? Whichever degree you enjoy the most.

As for how easy it is to change... In first year, it's quite easy and is almost a formality. As you progress, however, it gets a lot harder, because there are mandatory classes for each degree that will be difficult to fill if you decide in third year that sciences aren't for you.

I suggest you talk to people you know about the pros and cons of each degree and go into RMC with a clear idea of what you want. It's feasible to change degrees after first year, but it might be hard.


----------



## joshi

And one can switch from art to a science degree as well? Considering one has the marks or requirements.
Thanks.


----------



## FredDaHead

joshi said:
			
		

> And one can switch from art to a science degree as well? Considering one has the marks or requirements.
> Thanks.



I haven't heard of it done, and I don't think it would be as "easy" as switching from science to arts, but I wouldn't rule it all. A science/engineering (same thing in first year) degree is quite difficult (so is an arts degree) and it's designed to be done in four years. It's probably possible to switch, but it would be hard.

For this one though, don't take my word as gospel--I'm just basing myself on what little information I have.


----------



## joshi

Have you heard of people doing double majors or is that not allowed if one was under a contract?


----------



## FredDaHead

joshi said:
			
		

> Have you heard of people doing double majors or is that not allowed if one was under a contract?



There are some people doing double majors, though it's not very common. There have been, however, people doing one Engineering or Science major along with an Arts major. Keep in mind though, a double major is very hard. It's an option you'll have.

If you plan on taking the science and arts course, I'd suggest you go into RMC taking the science curiculum, and tack on an arts major on top of that (or a minor--much easier). It won't be easy, but I've heard of people doing it, so it's possible.

Personally, I plan on doing a double major, but with two arts majors. It's not as easy as the "normal" major-minor combination, but I've never been one for easy things. Heck, that's why I joined up for this outfit!


----------



## Shamrock

Hello;

As I understand, ROTP selection board has sat and offers are being sent out beginning today (3 May 06).  Good luck to all those who've applied.

Kenny out


----------



## kincanucks

The selection results are out and the CFRC/Ds will be calling all applicants in the next few days so be patient.  If you don't hear anything by next Wednesday then give them a call.  For those not selected don't give up hope because not everyone accepts their offer so you never know.  Good Luck to all.


----------



## AD

I'm In!

I didn't get RMC but they offered me civie U instead. I'm a little disappointed in myself but the more and more I think about it the more excited I get. And I got armoured too, as far as I know.

Although I'm exteremly grateful to have this opportunity, I would have really liked to have the experience of RMC. The end goal of being an officer is still the same, however, the way I get there will be very different.

I was wondering, is there still a chance I could get RMC? If not, I'm totally OK with civie U...but just out of curiosity...

Thanks so much, and good luck to the rest who have applied!


----------



## kincanucks

_don't give up hope because not everyone accepts their offer so you never know_


----------



## Shamrock

Kincanucks, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there more competition for Civi U?

And Allie, welcome to the corps.

Kenny out


----------



## kincanucks

You're wrong.


----------



## Rad

Got my offer, Pilot - Civie U.   Pending successful completion of Aircrew Selection of course.  Special thanks to Kincanucks and everyone else for all the help and insight answering the questions I've had.

R.


----------



## Cress

Received and accepted an offer last week. Infantry Officer. Military and Strategic Studies at RMC. Head out to IAP on June 26th. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Big Foot

Just to restate for all you new RMC cadets, if you want the RMC Cadet handbook, PM me and I'll gladly send it your way.


----------



## andpro

I just got word that my offer is on its way: civilian university MARS officer, but I'm not sure if I am going to accept.


----------



## Bartgs

Got my offer, civilian university Infantry Officer. I cant wait to start my career in the CF.


----------



## AmphibousAssult

Nice on jimbo jones, you got the same program that I'm hoping for, good luck man


----------



## kincanucks

Just a heads up to anyone who is selected for ROTP, whether it be RMC or Civilian University.  The IAP/BOTPs for this summer are completely full so that means some of you will not attend IAP/BOTP this summer before starting school.  For the RMC candidates you will be attending a two week indoctrination session in Fort St Jean with the Juniors so you won't embarrass yourselves when you march through the Arch.  Civilian university candidates will hopefully take their IAP/BOTP next summer.  A word of caution here and that is you still must pass the IAP/BOTP to stay in the program and if you do your IAP/BOTP after starting your second year and don't pass it you will be financially responsible for all academic subsidization to that point.  Just the same as if you wanted to quit after starting your second year.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Just wondering, how do they decide who gets Civy U or RMC? Does it have to do with marks or type of course, etc?


----------



## kincanucks

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Just wondering, how do they decide who gets Civy U or RMC? Does it have to do with marks or type of course, etc?



Well it starts with which one you apply for and the top applicants get their first choice.  Academic results, CFAT results and interview results together determined who the top applicants are.  Those applicants whose first choice was RMC and they weren't high to get selected may be offered CIvie U.


----------



## AD

How do you know if you're one of the people going this summer?


----------



## kincanucks

Allie said:
			
		

> How do you know if you're one of the people going this summer?



The CFRC/D will tell you.


----------



## Bartgs

I got told today that I was one of the lucky ones to have their IAP delayed till next summer. Does this mean that there is a possibility that my offer will be taken away completely before i even get a chance to go to IAP?


----------



## kincanucks

_Does this mean that there is a possibility that my offer will be taken away completely before i even get a chance to go to IAP? _ What?  Did you read my post?
 :brickwall:


----------



## choi

This may be redundant but I want to clarify; if you get IAP pushed back until next summer, besides the 2 weeks you mentioned in a previous post, you don't do anything training-wise in the summer?


----------



## Bartgs

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Civilian university candidates will *hopefully* take their IAP/BOTP next summer.


The word "hopefully" suggests that there is a reason to believe that the offer might get revoked. Can you please clarify, as i tend to take words written at face value. THX... i hope you didnt hurt head banging it against that brick wall.


----------



## Journeyman

Jimbo Jones said:
			
		

> Civilian university candidates will *hopefully* take their IAP/BOTP next summer.
> 
> 
> 
> The word "hopefully" suggests that there is a reason to believe that the offer might get revoked. Can you please clarify, as *i tend to take words written at face value*.
Click to expand...


Well, in that case, there's no need for clarification. Hopefully, you will take your IAP/BOTC next summer. If that does not occur, for whatever reason,  it would be the summer after that.  

If there was a possibility of your offer being revoked - - for the sake of the minority who a) read, and b) "tend to take words written at face value" (regardless if they follow that bizarre convention of actually capitalizing the pronoun "I" ) - - then the message would more likely read "_hopefully_ they will be allowed to carry on as Cadets in the interim." It doesn't say that.

Thus, _hopefully_, you will now:
a) understand the complex terminology of the offer,  :  and 
b) understand why some people here tend to ...  :brickwall:


----------



## kincanucks

Thanks Journeyman.



			
				Jimbo Jones said:
			
		

> The word "hopefully" suggests that there is a reason to believe that the offer might get revoked. Can you please clarify, as i tend to take words written at face value. THX... i hope you didnt hurt head banging it against that brick wall.



You will take your IAP/BOTP before you graduate.  Okay?  It has nothing to do with the freaking offer.  The IAP/BOTPs are filled this summer so you will have to take it another time, probably next summer.  The main point I wanted to get across is that if you take your IAP/BOTP after you have started your second year, which is unlikely, and fail it then you would be financially responsible for all academic subsidization to that point because you would be released.  All ROTP candidates have up to the first day of their second year to quit/fail and not be financially responsible for all academic subsidization to that point.  Make sure you pay attention to the clerk when you sign your paperwork.


----------



## Bartgs

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The word "hopefully" suggests that there is a reason to believe that the offer might get revoked. Can you please clarify, as *i tend to take words written at face value*.
> 
> Well, in that case, there's no need for clarification. Hopefully, you will take your IAP/BOTC next summer. If that does not occur, for whatever reason,  it would be the summer after that.
> 
> If there was a possibility of your offer being revoked - - for the sake of the minority who a) read, and b) "tend to take words written at face value" (regardless if they follow that bizarre convention of actually capitalizing the pronoun "I" ) - - then the message would more likely read "_hopefully_ they will be allowed to carry on as Cadets in the interim." It doesn't say that.
> 
> Thus, _hopefully_, you will now:
> a) understand the complex terminology of the offer,  :  and
> b) understand why some people here tend to ...  :brickwall:



Journey
Thank you for the wonderful grammar lesson. I didnt know that this was also a grade 3 english forum as well. I will certainly try to make sure I dont make such insulting punctuation mistakes again. Once again though, you have proven that instead of directly taking aim at answering a question, you chose to, so wisely, be a dick instead. "If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all."


----------



## Journeyman

Hey.......I *did* answer your question. I just chose to get some entertainment value out of it. You _did_ understand the answer, right?1

---------------------------
1 In continuing the grammar education, that's known as a "rhetorical question." You really don't need to answer. Oh, and if your feelings have been hurt thus far, you're going to LOVE your recruit training; HOPEFULLY you'll make it that far.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Not as much as those who will be giving him his recruit training........ >


----------



## kincanucks

"If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all." 

Wouldn't it be a wonderful world then if that was the rule for everyone?


----------



## Bartgs

This is brutal... Someone should kill this thread.


----------



## SupersonicMax

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Thanks Journeyman.
> 
> You will take your IAP/BOTP before you graduate.  Okay?  It has nothing to do with the freaking offer.  The IAP/BOTPs are filled this summer so you will have to take it another time, probably next summer.  The main point I wanted to get across is that if you take your IAP/BOTP after you have started your second year, which is unlikely, and fail it then you would be financially responsible for all academic subsidization to that point because you would be released.  All ROTP candidates have up to the first day of their second year to quit/fail and not be financially responsible for all academic subsidization to that point.  Make sure you pay attention to the clerk when you sign your paperwork.



Not to contradict you but I've seen many ppl kicked out after 1st day of 2nd year and not pay a dime.  Different thing for VR though...

Max


----------



## Journeyman

Jimbo Jones said:
			
		

> This is brutal... Someone should kill this thread.



Whoa there Jimbo. I don't want to make this any more personal than it is already, but you believed this thread had sufficient utility that you came here with a question. Your question was answered. 

Yes, you _did_ draw a mocking from not one, but two arguably knowledgeable people here. Now that your feathers are ruffled, you want the thread killed. If there are other RMC applicants with questions, this thread should be closed to them, merely because you didn't like the tone of the response you received? That seems a tad self-centred and unduly sensitive for a future CF leader.

A more viable solution may be to keep the thread open to benefit others. If you are done here, then simply move on - - while you are of course welcome to contribute, there is no need to continue reading and posting if it's proving too upsetting. Others, however, may appreciate this thread's continued existence.


----------



## cobbler

Well, not Canadian RMC, but yesterday I recieved an offer from ADFA (Australian Defence Force Academy) as a Seaman Officer (equivalent to Canada's MARS).


----------



## AD

Today, my mom recieved a very interesting call from my recruiting office. They had told her that Basic was not full and that I would be going on june 24th. I have exams on that day and all that week. And I still would not have officially graduated. So what does this mean? I can't miss my exams so will I have to turn down my offer?

I'm going to call them tomorrow for sure,but in the mean time does anyone know how this could work out?

Allie


----------



## kincanucks

Allie said:
			
		

> Today, my mom recieved a very interesting call from my recruiting office. They had told her that Basic was not full and that I would be going on june 24th. I have exams on that day and all that week. And I still would not have officially graduated. So what does this mean? I can't miss my exams so will I have to turn down my offer?
> 
> I'm going to call them tomorrow for sure,but in the mean time does anyone know how this could work out?
> 
> Allie



You call the CFRC/D and tell them that you are not available for that IAP/BOTP because you are still in school.  The only things that will happen is that you could be loaded on the 03 Jul one or you will bypass it this year.  You don't have to turn down your offer and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## AD

Thank you so much. I was really worried. I especially didn't want to miss my graduation, becuase I'm kind of the validictorian. It would look really bad if I didn't show. I wouldn't have minded missing my exams though haha. Thanks again Kincanucks, I think I'm in love with you. ;D


----------



## alvin__53

yes i do apreciate this tread so thanks. 
I just recieved a letter for  appointements,  tomorow for papers and all , plus info on my enrollement day shedul and has far as I know i do will accept my RMC offer.  It is not a science program but still arts program at RMC are , in my opinionl, better than any other civi U. i have done my cegep so i do not have to do my preparation year in Richelieu (even if my first answer from the cfrc was heading that way...) i guess paper work takes time to get around. anyway i will get many anwsers on may 24 has i get to sign my papers and more info on how it will go along. In my letter it is rightin june 30 for summer camp so a month to go!!! ;D


----------



## AmphibousAssult

Just recieved my offer for RMCC, Reserve entry training plan, Infantry O, Engineering, starting in september, see you folks there.


----------



## FredDaHead

Alvin, get your CEGEP transcripts sent directly to RMC. I can try and find the fax number to get them sent over if you want. I've gone through CEGEP myself and had something around 20 transfer credits, which meant a VERY easy first year. If you don't plan on doing anything drastic (crazy) like, say, a double major, that kind of transfer credit-age could mean an incredibly easy stay at RMC. By the way, I think they'll be changing that, but if you've gotten all right grades in CEGEP French/English, check in during the winter semester so you might get your French/English course credited.

What program did you do in CEGEP, if I might ask?


----------



## alvin__53

well that is good news for me 8) I know my Cegep papers were going to be sent directly at rmc by the cfrc. so i hope it can help I'll ask tomorrow, on my assermetation, if it has been done correctly. the only problem is that i did not pass my french test of the minister of educations but still have graduated from cegep in all my courses. anyway i have done social science with a concentration in north American culture( politics and history mostly) and ask for strategic studies in economics, politics and military at rmc. i guess if i have credit i still can take others courses in subjects maybe not related. anyway thanks for the tip.


----------



## winds_13

I accepted an offer yesterday for ROTP at RMC, and am going to be an artillery officer :bullet:. I just wish I could complete my IAP this year instead of next, but that's not really much to complain about. I hope to meet those of you that will be attending RMC in the fall.
(I'll be the cadet with his "cherry" jump wings )


----------



## SupersonicMax

Dont worry, there are more than 1 people with jump wings...


----------



## Lumber

First I received and accepted enrolment into ROTP at civi U. But a few days ago I was informed that as a secondary or tertiary pick I have been admitted to RMC as a MARS officer. ;D  I know this is 'army.ca' but we Navy brats don't have an equivalent web page, so deal with it!


----------

